# Litter suggestions



## XwazzyX (Apr 13, 2012)

Does anyone have a brand of kitty litter that they would suggest for a hedgie litter box? Preferably one available at PetSmart. 

Thanks


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Yesterday's news is a popular choice.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yesterday's News, Carefresh, or just plain paper towel are the only things I'd use in a litter box. I think a lot of people prefer paper towel, since you can easily see pee and poop to make sure both happened, and see what color they are in case of illness. They're also less expensive, but some hogs like to take their "used" paper towels and sleep in them or tear them apart. :roll: :lol:


----------



## tyger9791 (Aug 8, 2011)

yesterdays news went up in price again at the petstore...so i decided to try pine litter pellets instead. same size, shape as yesterdays news, just made out of pine instead of newspaper. i hope this is ok.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Check and see how strong-smelling they are. If they smell very pine-y, and it doesn't say on the bag that the pine was kiln-dried, then no, it's not okay. Pine needs to be kiln-dried in order to be safe to use with small animals, otherwise the oils are dangerous, like with cedar. The reason wooden pellets weren't in the list of recommendations I gave is because wood can harbor mites, so it's best not to have any in your cage. If you don't want to spend the money on Yesterday's News (which wouldn't end up being that much, IMO, since you wouldn't use nearly as much in a hedgie's litter box as you would in a cat's), then I'd suggest using paper towels.


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

Would unused chamois for cars work? The packaging says they're chemical free, and they're super absorbent and fast drying, and they can be reused multiple times.


----------



## MLHollywood (Apr 22, 2012)

I got ExquisiCat Paper. It was a little cheaper than Yesterday's News, and it's pretty much the same paper pellets. I don't know if it's actually made from recycled paper though.

... And my store didn't carry the smaller bags. I had to get a huge bag of the stuff! It's gunna last me a few months for sure!


----------

